# Albuterex



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Does anyone know anything or tried Albuterex?

A guy at the gym recommended it as a fat burner, not sure if its an aussie thing or u can get it over in England ?!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Heres the details

https://elitehealth.worldsecuresystems.com/categories/fat-burners-and-energy/albuterex-xtreme-formula


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Bump


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

No one?!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Nope no idea. How's your diet Hayley?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Nope no idea. How's your diet Hayley?


Yeah pretty decent , training is improving just need to keep strong at the weekends and not let my social life take over! X


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

D-HACKS ULTRA BURN POWER STACK

EACH CAP CONTAINS:

30MG 1,3 Dimethylamylamine

10MG Yohimbine hcl

10mg Synephrine HCL

200mg caffeine

10mg sibutramine

or

D-HACKS PURE POWER STACK

EACH CAP CONTAINS:

30MG 1,3 Dimethylamylamine

10MG Yohimbine hcl

10mg Synephrine HCL

200mg caffeine

Look good


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

misshayley said:


> Yeah pretty decent , training is improving just need to keep strong at the weekends and not let my social life take over! X


Well if its all working then why look at a fat burner? Might as well get everything u can put of the change in diet and training first


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

If you want a really good thermogenic, then get some Warrior Blaze.

That stuff is the business.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

OldManRiver said:


> If you want a really good thermogenic, then get some Warrior Blaze.
> 
> That stuff is the business.


Do they ship to aus?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

I dunno if Warrior themselves do, but I am sure one of the shops that stock it would do.

Drop these guys an email and see what they say, I'm sure they'd do it.

sales [at] cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk just change that [at] for an @ I only put that in to stop them getting spammed to death.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Does Warrior Blaze just stop you eating, or does it actually get rid of fat?

Any come down with it?

@OldManRiver


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

It's a great appetite suppressor, and it will actually speed up your metabolism, makes you warm on the inside, thermogenics right.

And no, no come down at all, it's very clean indeed.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Well if its all working then why look at a fat burner? Might as well get everything u can put of the change in diet and training first


Just for an extra push, I've been at my best when I have everything right: training / diet / supplements, seems as if I do everything at the same time then I see the best results! We've had this convo before and I know exactly where ur coming from, there is no magic pill just hard work and being constant but good supplement ma give me that extra push x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> If you want a really good thermogenic, then get some Warrior Blaze.
> 
> That stuff is the business.


Yeah I was thinking about giving it a go! If I decide il just order it to my England address and get my mum to spend it over x


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

misshayley said:


> Yeah I was thinking about giving it a go! If I decide il just order it to my England address and get my mum to spend it over x


I don't think you'll be disappointed with the Warrior Blaze tbh, i'm not a rep or anything , just someone who used it, and I rated it purely as it's obvious when you take it, it's going to make you lose weight, not by "magically" evaporating it, but by supressing hunger and giving you so much energy you'll just keep going all day. I deal for IF tbh.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> I don't think you'll be disappointed with the Warrior Blaze tbh, i'm not a rep or anything , just someone who used it, and I rated it purely as it's obvious when you take it, it's going to make you lose weight, not by "magically" evaporating it, but by supressing hunger and giving you so much energy you'll just keep going all day. I deal for IF tbh.


Did u look at the link I posted with the supps i was recommended to try? Always good to have people in the know to advise me on these things! I've used clen and ECA a few times but living in Melbourne things Arw hard to get hold of so had to have things sent over.x


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

tbh I am always sceptical of fat burners, so I don't really use them, and things like T3 and Clen are two avenues I've not explored yet tbh, but I can honestly say that Blaze did what it said on the packet and gave me energy to burn and supressed appetite big time. Ideal tbh.

The one you showed, Albuterex or whatever looked overly complicated for a thermogenic. Blaze is cheaper, try that first, you can always try something else after.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

The stuff came today and so far it's raised my tempered a lot and I've sweated my ass off! Can't eat have no desire to eat at all and it's now 9:40pm in Melbourne x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Great so you're not eating at all now? Awesome supplement 

Come on Hayley - u know your stuff. Is everything else 100%?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Great so you're not eating at all now? Awesome supplement
> 
> Come on Hayley - u know your stuff. Is everything else 100%?


I'm not stupid I know how important food it just couldn't face food yesterday, think it will be a decent energy boost for morning training sessions


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Think Queenie was expressing concern for you Hayley; you said you'd been hitting the pop alot lately.

Now you're not eating...


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Think Queenie was expressing concern for you Hayley; you said you'd been hitting the pop alot lately.
> 
> Now you're not eating...


Yeah i know Queenie was only being caring  kinda pushing my limits a little

Too much atm definitely not the go


----------

